# 5 rpm gear motor



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Was checking out American Science & Surplus and found this motor on sale. http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm/terms/12254


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

at 100ma of current, it may not have much torque


----------

